
Apple Leak Reveals Sudden iPhone X Cancellation - aikinai
https://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2018/01/21/apple-iphone-x-buy-sales-specs-new-iphone-release-date/#5569735010cb
======
aikinai
The headline is very clickbaity, but the content seems notable. It should
actually say that production is ceasing in the summer, earlier than for
previous iPhone models.

